# How Do You Add Channels Manually



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a Samsung LN-S3238D. Over all, it's a very nice set, but one problem I have is adding channels that are not on the air at the time that I am trying to program them into the TV. In Maryland, the PBS digital channels are not always on. When the HD channels is not broadcasting, MPT broadcasts 3 other channels. The TV won't let me manually change to a channel that isn't in the list it generates during auto programming. Even when I try to add them while they are on the air, if they are not on channel list, the TV won't let me even manually go to that channel. The problem is the channels are never on at the same time, and thus they are never all in the auto programmed channel list at the same time. Right now I end up having to re-auto-program the channel list to be able to watch the other channels. Does anyone know manually add these channels?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Usually (at least, on most sets), once the box or tuner has found the main channel, it will always find the subchannels of it. So, if you have a 3-1, it will see the 3-2 or other subchannel as soon as you tune to any 3-xx.

This is due to the PSIP info on the station's channel carrying a PMT (Program Map Table), which "indexes" all of it's various channels and services.

Often, you can manually enter the actual "RF" channel, using your remote control, and it will find the PMT and "do it's thing".


----------

